# 250w MH- 65k bulbs?



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm looking where i can buy 2 bulbs for my 250W Electronic ballast mogul base Lights...Havent found any yet!


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

250W 250 watt 6500K Metal Halide GROW Hydroponics Bulb | eBay


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Shop eBay Canada Store - Hobby Lights Oneshop:: 600W, 1000W


----------

